# First range day with Glock 44 - how it went....



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Thought I'd copy what I posted elsewhere for those interested in the G-44 and TX22:

I shot my new Glock 44 pistol; so I am starting a new thread to review its performance. Also, once I received the Taurus TX22 that should arrive the middle of September I will review it also.

After a quick cleaning and lube of the Glock 44, I took it to the range today for its initial wear in. 

This pistol is totally stock. 


> All magazines were loaded to 10 rounds.
> Magazines were loaded in what seemed to work per "the internet": I put the mag on a firm table, and only used very slight pressure on the cartridge to slip it into the magazine. I tried to load the magazines as I would a 9mm; I did NOT just push the mag tabs down all the way and drop cartridges into the mag. After the magazine was loaded, I tilted it feed area down, put my finger on the #1 cartridge, put maybe 1/8th inch pressure of the mag tabs toward the mag base, and "jiggled" the rounds until the first round was pointed up enough to clear that post-thing. I did't have a camera, but there are other photos around showing what I tried to describe.


Accuracy, sights
I used Tac 22 for shooting paper today. I don't need "target grade" accuracy for this pistol. Three inch groups from 30 feet, standing, are fine. This pistol did about that, and luckily the sights were fine as received; poi was about 2 inches below poa. That's okay for this pistol's purpose, clanging steel at 20-30 feet as my "cheap" practice pistol. (_My Glock 43x and Walther PPQs are more fun, but MUCH more expensive to shoot!_)
I will likely do something about the sights as my carry pistols all have a large green dot at the front.
After I shot around 15 rounds it was apparent the accuracy and groups were okay, so I moved on to shooting steel plates....because I love that "clang"!










Tac-22
First I fired 50 rounds of Norma Tac 22, a 40g 1100 fps round. (Those 50 include the rounds I fired during the accuracy testing above.) For the first two magazines <20 rounds>, I had about 3-4 miss feeds or failures to eject per magazine. Not good, but not too uncommon for a brand new, out of the box 22 sa pistol.
The next 2-3 magazines were a little better, maybe 2 failures per magazine. That's a total now of 40 rounds.
The next magazine had 1 failure <stovepipe>.

Eley Action Plus
The next 50 rounds were Eley Action Plus. These are 42 gr, about 1200sfps. Results were better. Of the five magazines, I had 5 failures. Not great, but getting better.

Eley Standard Velocity (CMP)
The last 50 round tested today were Eley's Standard Velocity, the bulk ammo the CMP had about a year ago. It is advertised as 40g, 1090 fps. That is very, very close to the Norma Tac 22. However, the Eley SV had zero failures! I'm not so sure that is because Eley SV works so well; the Norma Tac22 may also work well now that 150 rounds were run through the pistol. Not too unusual for a 22LR pistol in my experience.

I should receive the new Taurus TX22 later this month. I'll try to do the same sort of review with it. 

Doug


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

papersniper said:


> Thought I'd copy what I posted elsewhere for those interested in the G-44 and TX22:
> 
> I shot my new Glock 44 pistol; so I am starting a new thread to review its performance. Also, once I received the Taurus TX22 that should arrive the middle of September I will review it also.
> 
> ...


____
I'm the OP. I took delivery of my Taurus TX22 and went to the range today. My Taurus TX22 is the base model: 10 round magazines, no threaded barrel, and it has a manual safety which I don't use. Protocols were generally the same as I described earlier for the Glock 44, but I didn't do the stringent loading procedures I described for the Glock 44. That is, I loaded the TX22 magazines without any of the "unusual" tricks I used on the Glock 44 magazines.

I fired 100 rounds in each pistol: Almost evenly split between some old bulk Winchester DynaPoints I had, Eley Action Plus and Eley SV.

I had no issues today with either pistols. From the first to the 100th round fired in the Taurus, there were no failures of any kind. This is quite different from the Glock during its initial shooting session. I do not recall another 22 pistol EVER doing so well with its first few dozen rounds as the Taurus! The TX22 was at least as accurate as the G44. I switched between the two pistols a couple of times today, and could not detect any significant differences in how they functioned for the type shooting I was doing. Oh, I did have to adjust the sights on the TX22, about 2 inches to the right and 2 inches higher. Easily done with a tiny screwdriver I keep in my gun bag.

The Glock performed flawlessly today with the ammunition types above. That was a relief. Whatever issues the G44 had for the first couple of magazines the other day have apparently cured themselves.

Which pistol is better? Honestly, I was 100% happy with the performance of each pistol. I had planned to sell the pistol which I thought didn't work as well for me, but I cannot make that decision. So I'm going to keep both!

BTW, I earlier bought a paddle OWB holster on eBay for the TX22. When I shot my pistols today I discovered both the Taurus and the Glock fit fine.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

You should look to purchase a Walther PPQ chambered in 22LR, especially since you like the TX22 and you have a 9mm PPQ. I put the PPQ 22 slightly ahead of the TX22, both are great.


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

Zahnarzt said:


> You should look to purchase a Walther PPQ chambered in 22LR, especially since you like the TX22 and you have a 9mm PPQ. I put the PPQ 22 slightly ahead of the TX22, both are great.


I agree with you nice idea.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

LauraCraft said:


> I agree with you nice idea.


Philippine flag, isn't that? Haven't seen one of those in many years. I spent a bit of time there in the 80's and 90s. Beautiful country.

Doug


----------

